# Problem beim installieren von libaudiofile0 / nx Server



## Andre267 (25. Juni 2012)

Schönen guten Abend,

ich versuche gerade noch einen *nx Server* auf zu setzen. (http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki...achine_NX_Servers_zur_Desktop_Virtualisierung)

Jedoch bin ich jetzt bei der Installation von *libaudiofile0 *angekommen und bekomme nach dem ich die installation mit *J* bestätigt habe folgenden Fehler:


```
k
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von kdebase-apps:
 kdebase-apps hÃ¤ngt ab von konqueror (>= 4:4.4.5-2); aber:
  Paket konqueror ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
 kdebase-apps hÃ¤ngt ab von konsole (>= 4:4.4.5-2); aber:
  Paket konsole ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von kdebase-apps (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von kde-plasma-desktop:
 kde-plasma-desktop hÃ¤ngt ab von kdebase-workspace (>= 4:4.4.3); aber:
  Paket kdebase-workspace ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
 kde-plasma-desktop hÃ¤ngt ab von kdebase-apps (>= 4:4.4.3); aber:
  Paket kdebase-apps ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiteconfigured to not write apport reports
                                                                 configured to not write apport reports
                       configured to not write apport reports
                                                             configured to not write apport reports
                   n von kde-plasma-desktop (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von kde-plasma-netbook:
 kde-plasma-netbook hÃ¤ngt ab von kdebase-workspace (>= 4:4.4.3); aber:
  Paket kdebase-workspace ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
 kde-plasma-netbook hÃ¤ngt ab von kdebase-apps (>= 4:4.4.3); aber:
  Paket kdebase-apps ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von kde-plasma-netbook (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von kscreensaver:
 kscreensaver hÃ¤ngt ab von kdebase-workspace-bin; aber:
  Paket kdebase-workspace-bin ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von kscreensaver (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von kdeartwork:
 kdeartwork hÃ¤ngt ab von kscreensaver (>= 4:4.4.5-1); aber:
  Paket kscreensaver ist noch nicht konfigurieconfigured to not write apport reports
    configured to not write apport reports
                                          configured to not write apport reports
                                                                               rt.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von kdeartwork (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von kiten:
 kiten hÃ¤ngt ab von ttf-sazanami-gothic | ttf-sazanami-mincho; aber:
  Paket ttf-sazanami-gothic ist nicht installiert.
  Paket ttf-sazanami-mincho ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von kiten (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von kdeedu:
 kdeedu hÃ¤ngt ab von kiten (>= 4:4.4.5-2); aber:
  Paket kiten ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von kdeedu (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von kleopatra:
 kleopatra hÃ¤ngt ab von gnupg-agent; aber:
  Paket gnupg-agent ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
 kleopatra hÃ¤ngt ab von gnupg2; aber:
  Paket gnupg2 ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
 kleopatra hÃ¤ngt ab von pinentryconfigured to not write apport reports
                                                                       configured to not write apport reports
                             -qt4 | pinentry-x11; aber:
  Paket pinentry-qt4 ist nicht installiert.
  Paket pinentry-x11 ist nicht installiert.
  Paket pinentry-gtk2, das pinentry-x11 bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von kleopatra (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von kdepim:
 kdepim hÃ¤ngt ab von kleopatra (>= 4:4.4.7-3); aber:
  Paket kleopatra ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von kdepim (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von kde-full:
 kde-full hÃ¤ngt ab von kde-plasma-desktop (>= 5:66); aber:
  Paket kde-plasma-desktop ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
 kde-full hÃ¤ngt ab von kde-plasma-netbook (>= 5:66); aber:
  Paket kde-plasma-netbook ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
configured to not write apport reports
                                      configured to not write apport reports
                                                                             kde-full hÃ¤ngt ab von kdeartwork (>= 4:4.4.3); aber:
  Paket kdeartwork ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
 kde-full hÃ¤ngt ab von kdeedu (>= 4:4.4.3); aber:
  Paket kdeedu ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
 kde-full hÃ¤ngt ab von kdepim (>= 4:4.4.3); aber:
  Paket kdepim ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von kde-full (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von kde:
 kde hÃ¤ngt ab von kde-full (>= 5:66); aber:
  Paket kde-full ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von kde (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von kde-standard:
 kde-standard hÃ¤ngt ab von kde-plasma-desktop (>= 5:66) | kde-plasma-netbook (>= 5:66); aber:
  Paket kde-plasma-desktop ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket kde-plasma-netbook ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
 kde-standard hÃ¤ngt ab von kscreensaver (>= 4:4.4.3); aber:
  Paket configured to not write apport reports
                                              configured to not write apport reports
    kscreensaver ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von kde-standard (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von kdebase:
 kdebase hÃ¤ngt ab von kde-plasma-desktop (>= 5:66); aber:
  Paket kde-plasma-desktop ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von kdebase (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von kscreensaver-xsavers:
 kscreensaver-xsavers hÃ¤ngt ab von kdebase-workspace-bin; aber:
  Paket kdebase-workspace-bin ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von kscreensaver-xsavers (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von google-gadgets-xul:
 google-gadgets-xul hÃ¤ngt ab von xulrunner-1.9.1; aber:
  Paket xulrunner-1.9.1 ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
configured to not write apport reports
                                      configured to not write apport reports
                                                                            configured to not write apport reports
                                  dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von google-gadgets-xul (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von google-gadgets-qt:
 google-gadgets-qt hÃ¤ngt ab von google-gadgets-xul (= 0.11.2-3); aber:
  Paket google-gadgets-xul ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von google-gadgets-qt (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets:
 plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets hÃ¤ngt ab von google-gadgets-qt; aber:
  Paket google-gadgets-qt ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
 plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets hÃ¤ngt ab von google-gadgets-xul; aber:
  Paket google-gadgets-xul ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
configured to not write apport reports
                                      configured to not write apport reports
                                                                            dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von plasma-scriptengines:
 plasma-scriptengines hÃ¤ngt ab von plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets (>= 4:4.4.5-7+squeeze1); aber:
  Paket plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von plasma-scriptengines (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von python-gtkspell:
 python-gtkspell hÃ¤ngt ab von python-gtk2; aber:
  Paket python-gtk2 ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von python-gtkspell (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
qt4-qtconfig (4:4.6.3-4+squeeze1) wird eingerichtet ...
configured to not write apport reports
                                      configured to not write apport reports
                                                                            update-alternatives: Fehler: Â»/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin/javaÂ« kann nicht mit stat abgefragt werden: Ist kein Verzeichnis
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von qt4-qtconfig (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      ttf-kochi-gothic (20030809-9) wird eingerichtet ...
update-alternatives: Fehler: Â»/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin/javaÂ« kann nicht mit stat abgefragt werden: Ist kein Verzeichnis
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von ttf-kochi-gothic (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von konq-plugins:
 konq-plugins hÃ¤ngt ab von konqueror (>= 4:4.1.0); aber:
  Paket konqueror ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von konq-plugins (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
configured to not write apport reports
                                      Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 gawk
 ttf-sazanami-mincho
 libblas3gf
 liblapack3gf
 python-numpy
 python-gtk2
 gaupol
 pinentry-gtk2
 gnupg-agent
 gnupg2
 xulrunner-1.9.1
 iceweasel
 oxygencursors
 kdebase-workspace-data
 kdebase-workspace-bin
 kde-window-manager
 kdebase-workspace
 konqueror
 konsole
 kdebase-apps
 kde-plasma-desktop
 kde-plasma-netbook
 kscreensaver
 kdeartwork
 kiten
 kdeedu
 kleopatra
 kdepim
 kde-full
 kde
 kde-standard
 kdebase
 kscreensaver-xsavers
 google-gadgets-xul
 google-gadgets-qt
 plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets
 plasma-scriptengines
 python-gtkspell
 qt4-qtconfig
 ttf-kochi-gothic
 konq-plugins
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```

vermutlich ist was bei der installation von *kde *bzw. *kdm *schief gelaufen. 

Weiß jemand wie ich als nächstes vor gehe?

PS: Ich benutze _Debian Squeeze 6.0 (64bit) mit Confixx 3.3_


----------



## deepthroat (26. Juni 2012)

Hi.

Was hast du denn in /etc/apt/sources eingetragen?

Doch nicht wirklich die Zeile für lenny, sondern eine für squeeze, oder?!

Gruß


----------



## Andre267 (26. Juni 2012)

Das hier steht alles in der sources.list:


```
deb http://filepile.fastit.net/debian squeeze main
deb ftp://filepile.fastit.net/debian squeeze main contrib non-free
deb ftp://ftp2.de.debian.org/debian squeeze main contrib non-free

deb http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates main contrib non-free
deb-src http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates main

deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian squeeze main contrib non-free
deb-src http://ftp.debian.org/debian squeeze main contrib non-free
```


----------



## deepthroat (26. Juni 2012)

Gut.

Dann führe mal "dpkg --configure gawk" aus. Was ist die Ausgabe?

Gruß


----------



## Andre267 (26. Juni 2012)

Das ist die Ausgabe:


```
# dpkg --configure gawk
gawk (1:3.1.7.dfsg-5) wird eingerichtet ...
update-alternatives: Fehler: Â»/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin/javaÂ« kann nicht mit stat abgefragt werden: Ist kein Verzeichnis
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von gawk (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurÃ¼ck
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 gawk
```


----------



## deepthroat (26. Juni 2012)

Da scheint einiges im Argen zu sein.

Wie sieht's denn mit dem Festplattenspeicher aus? (df -h)

Was gibt denn "ls -l /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin/java" aus?


----------



## Andre267 (26. Juni 2012)

zu der Festplatte:


```
# df -h
Dateisystem           Size  Used Avail Use% EingehÃ¤ngt auf
/dev/md0              1,4T   17G  1,3T   2% /
tmpfs                 7,9G     0  7,9G   0% /lib/init/rw
udev                  7,9G   88K  7,9G   1% /dev
tmpfs                 7,9G  4,0K  7,9G   1% /dev/shm
```

und der andere Befehl gibt folgendes aus:


```
# ls -l /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin/java
ls: Zugriff auf /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin/java nicht mÃ¶glich: Ist kein Verzeichnis
```


----------



## deepthroat (26. Juni 2012)

Na, Platz auf der Platte ist ja noch genug. 

Ansonsten, hast du noch was anderes gemacht?

Wo hast du denn das Oracle Java her?

Ansonsten verstehe ich die Fehlermeldung nicht. Warum sollte das ein Verzeichnis sein? Evtl. ein Übersetzungsfehler.

Was gibt denn "LANG=C ls -l /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin/java" aus?

Gibt es denn die Verzeichnisse bis /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin/ ?

Gruß


----------



## Andre267 (26. Juni 2012)

Das gibt ist die Ausgabe des Befehls:


```
# LANG=C ls -l /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin/java
ls: Zugriff auf /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin/java nicht mÃ¶glich: Ist kein Verzeichnis
```

Den Ordner gibt es nicht nur das die Ordner/Dateien die man auf dem Bild im Anhang sehen kann. 

//Edit:


> Hier liegt offenbar ein Problem mit unserem internen Mirror vor, welches wir so schnell wie möglich beheben werden.


Das hat mir mein Hoster eben gerade geschrieben.


----------



## deepthroat (26. Juni 2012)

Andre267 hat gesagt.:


> //Edit:
> 
> 
> > Hier liegt offenbar ein Problem mit unserem internen Mirror vor, welches wir so schnell wie möglich beheben werden.
> ...


Dann wird sich das Problem wohl von selbst erledigen, sobald sie da statt einer 190 MB Datei das Java 7 ausgepackt haben.

Gruß


----------

